
 Beautiful Word Clouds - nickb
http://www.robweir.com/blog/2008/06/beautiful-word-clouds.html
======
ScottWhigham
Can I be the first to say WHOA! I love those. Crashes Firefox 2xx thought on
wordle site.

EDIT: I was totally interested until I saw that it's a java applet that you
have to enter the words into. Neat - who wants to be the first startup to make
this SaaS?

